# Why even bother bodybuilding?



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

*................*​
yes 11284.85%no2015.15%


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Put yourself in this situation and tell me if you would feel motivated/bothered to follow the bodybuilding lifestyle...

You have bad cystic acne...worsened by weights and bulk diets...

You are naturally skinny not only in muscle volume but bone/skeletal frame

You're body seems to gain fat as easy/quickly than muscle

You are going bald, probably looking ugly

To be áverage'' size you need to eat 4-5000kcals per day...that is to be between 150-165lbs only....

In these circumstances would you still be willing to commit the hard work in the gym, eating all that food, money, time, effort and dedication and consitency?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

This is what seperates the men from the boys my friend. Everyones body is different, you just have to adapt to your needs.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

im very skinny naturally i was 11 stone at the beinging of this year but iv manged to put on a stone  just be consistant if its what you wanna do.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Man... is there no end to your low self esteem?

Man up barbie.. go push some weights.. you going bald anyway so the world is your oyster when it comes to steroids!!


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

from reading your posts it seems the root of your problem lies in your male pattern baldness. You need to somehow get over this and get back to training....


----------



## badger (Jan 25, 2006)

lol, subtle TS :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: .


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

just wear a beanie!


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

Im sorry, but its just maths. eat more calories than you burn. If you have a fast metabolism then you will need more calories than someone without a fast metabolism. I dont belive that you put fat on easier than anyone else. That would mean you had a SLOW metabolism. sound like your diet is crap. Anyone who says they are 'naturally' skinny or 'naturally' put fat on easy are just making excuses. 99% of the time they are in the same boat as everyone else but just dont realise how much the big fellas go through to get where they are. And the 1% that are different, and do struggle to gain or lose weight, it doesnt mean its impossible to do so. just harder. Best thing to do is man up, find where you are going wrong, and fix it, or as youve said, dont get into bodybuilding.


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

54und3r5 said:


> from reading your posts it seems the root of your problem lies in your male pattern baldness. You need to somehow get over this and get back to training....


True..I was working out and bulkign up even when the cysts on my back were turning into triple headed monster boils..And I still went to the gym busted out 100kg squats..and stuff 5000kcal of **** down my throat

MPB has hit me hard..I dunno why...it really has...



russforever said:


> just wear a beanie!


I do..I do..all the time lol


----------



## Harry Flashman (Aug 13, 2009)

Nobody likes a whiner, go hit some weights. Your T levels will rise, your acne will get worse, you'll go bald and get fat but maybe you'll harden the fcuk up and stop whining about everything.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

I've read a few of your threads now - They all turn out the same way.

They start out with pure self-loathing on your part, but the instance someone mentions you could improve your physique by starting to eat half decent and get a competent training program written down, you do a complete 360 and go on the defensive claiming you should be getting praise for being 145lbs... And you actually happy with that weight...?! :confused1:

It's getting boring now and you seem very lazy to me, not just from the poor excuses you mentioned above in your first post, but from every single post here I've read of yours.

I don't give a rats ass if think I'm flaming either, because someone needs to tell you to wise up and get a grip!


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

i already did sylar :lol:

reps for agreeing though :thumb:


----------



## munkyboy (Apr 25, 2009)

I used to look in the mirror at 21 and my heart would sink as I saw my hair had receded more.

Hair got shorter and shorter and at 28 it got the Mach3.

34 now and really couldn't be bothered with hair. Love having a shaved head, and never get the p1ss taken out me either.

I am handsome enough to carry it off though :thumb:

Now quit whining and get on with your sh1t!!!


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Sylar said:


> I've read a few of your threads now - They all turn out the same way.
> 
> They start out with pure self-loathing on your part, but the instance someone mentions you could improve your physique by starting to eat half decent and get a competent training program written down, you do a complete 360 and go on the defensive claiming you should be getting praise for being 145lbs... And you actually happy with that weight...?! :confused1:
> 
> ...


nah I woudl defo liek at least 10lbs pure muscle at least

What I had siasd before is that it is cool how my body maintains 140-150lbs naturally whereas when I was 18-20 if I werent bulking up Id slip to like 120lbs

As for lazy OMG!!! since 14 I done weights consitently 7 days a week at frist....then consitently dietign since 18/19...up til I started going bald...sicne then Ive been in limbo...


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I've read a few of your threads now - They all turn out the same way.
> 
> They start out with pure self-loathing on your part, but the instance someone mentions you could improve your physique by starting to eat half decent and get a competent training program written down, you do a complete 360 and go on the defensive claiming you should be getting praise for being 145lbs... And you actually happy with that weight...?! :confused1:
> 
> ...


Tell it like it is eh!:laugh: :lol:


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

Harry Flashman said:


> Nobody likes a whiner, go hit some weights. Your T levels will rise, your acne will get worse, you'll go bald and get fat but maybe you'll harden the fcuk up and stop whining about everything.


X2 on that one

stop bein so negative bout ya self.

fookin man up, jab some test.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

slimcut said:


> nah I woudl defo liek at least 10lbs pure muscle at least
> 
> What I had siasd before is that it is cool how my body maintains 140-150lbs naturally whereas when I was 18-20 if I werent bulking up Id slip to like 120lbs
> 
> As for lazy OMG!!! since 14 I done weights consitently 7 days a week at frist....then consitently dietign since 18/19...up til I started going bald...sicne then Ive been in limbo...


Well thats your first problem you trained 7 days a week -- overtraining... and i refuse to believe that you cannot get any bigger than you are now... Just work at it! If you did as much working out as you did whining here, youd be a ripped 240lbs


----------



## badger (Jan 25, 2006)

F*ck it, number 1 all over and get on with it. i started losing my hair at 21, since there's f*ck all you can do about it there's no point worrying about it, other thing to think about is yhere's nowt worse than being in denial and looking like summat off the old hamlet adverts, clippers out - hair off job done.

Won't let me embed but here i rest my case

YouTube - Hamlet Cigar Adverts


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

man grow up. there are people in worse situations than yourself. come back and moan when you have something to moan about like cancer or aids. just shut the **** up and go train and eat. if its not for you then stop moaning and take up bowls


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

Why bother bodybuilding?

Why bother posting that question on a bodybuilding website?

So you're spotty, skinny, bald, scare girls away, have low self-esteem and can't make fashion decisions .... why? why? why?

Why me?

Dude, why are you tagged?

Stalking? Peeping? Exposing (weenie wagging)?

Why didn't they take away your internet access?

zzzzzzzzz.....


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

weight lifting is more mental then you realise.

that fact that you don't believe in yourself and dont think you can get bigger is probably the very thing thats holding you back.

theres a lot to be said for the mind muscle connection...


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Ok well this is the programme I have set myself up for which is reduced volume to what i doen to get from 120-160lbs

But I have less motivation to workout 3x1hr per week

DAY 1:

-bar dips x3 sets (no bench press in house) (to failure 6-12 reps)

-military press x3 sets... (5-8 reps) then..behind press superset (8-12 reps)

-incline push ups (to failure)

-close grip push ups (to failure)

-bench dips (to failure)

-Skullcrushers (8-12 reps)

DAY 2:

-Deadlift x3 sets (5-10reps) then.. Barbell row superset (8-12 reps)

-Pull ups (to failure about 3-5)

-chin ups (to failure 8-10)

-close grip chin ups (to failure (6-8)

-ez bar curl (6-10reps)

-ez bar reverse curl (6-10reps)

This adequate for mass gain?


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

no legs..


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

and supersetting deads with a barbell rows hurts my back too much to even think about.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## Scallywag (Sep 21, 2009)

Well if you can't eat, you'll always be a fairy.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

54und3r5 said:


> no legs..


Well ive not got a squat rack so I alterante teh deadlifts with hack squats

BUt

I also do a bit cardio, sprints and hindu squats which seem to develop my leg muscles ok plus I have always been bottom heavy as in my legs etc..always quite muscluar adn big compared to upper body...mayb years of playing football...so when i done squats weekly last time my legs and ass got far to out of proportion to upper body...


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

stonecoldzero said:


> Why bother bodybuilding?
> 
> *Why bother posting that question on a bodybuilding website?*
> 
> ...


no none is without their problems and illnesses..but we get on with it..

you should do the same or go and take up a new hobby/sport

here is one that might be right up your street...

http://www.bookofjoe.com/2006/01/tiddlywinks_to_.html

have fun and do drop in and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

KRS said:


>


lol funny mate..

Prob true but lets be honest who wants to be ugly and Im not really a hardman mentality...Im more Bob marley.....?? (on me bald=ugly)


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

do you read anything anyone says or are you in your own fantasy world lol


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

54und3r5 said:


> do you read anything anyone says or are you in your own fantasy world lol


In my case fantasy is better than reality.....Mayeb Ill join u in the basement...


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

your clearly going through a tough spell. BBing can improve your confidence if its crushing your spirit you've got to look at a couple of things,

-are you setting your goals too high? if you want to reach your potential you've got to realise it will take time, set lots of small goals & take pride in yourself when you reach them...

-are you overtraining? if your spending 4 hours a day in the gym & not getting anywhere then the answer isn't train more it's keep your workouts brief & train with INTENSITY, train as if your life depends on it....

-have other things in your life besides BBing. if you don't you'll end up going crazy...

-going bald, come on just shave your head. no matter what your hair style 10 years down the line you'll see pictures & be embarrassed anyway. shaved guys rule.

THINK POSITIVELY


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

So be a bob marley with no hair? :lol:

Mate wise up would you...We all have to start somewhere,Sometimes we could not be botherd with it all but at the end of the day if you stick at it you will see results end of.

Also why on earth would becoming bald stop you from lifting weights:confused1:

Eat Big,Train hard and Sleep like a baby..Just stop acting like one would you :cool2:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

your problem is your mpb, 2 solutions and there the only ones.

1. live with it and decide if you want muscle or hair more.

2. get a hair transplant from a reputable surgeon for about £3500

You will have to swallow it and man up, try going from a 180lbs to 142 in the space of 12 months and see how sh1t that is, doesnt mean im giving up, ill be back better than ever you can count on it.

Your still a 145lbs cos all your subconcious issues are winning you over, make a choice, either do it or dont.

your still stuck at that weight because you either arent eating enough or training properly, cant gain weight this and that, its absoloute bollox, if you aint gaining, you aint eating, no different from anyone else.


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

gold95 said:


> your clearly going through a tough spell. BBing can improve your confidence if its crushing your spirit you've got to look at a couple of things,
> 
> -are you setting your goals too high? if you want to reach your potential you've got to realise it will take time, set lots of small goals & take pride in yourself when you reach them...
> 
> ...


Thing is my goals are conflicting

Initially as a youngster my main motivation in life was to build muscle

I was told by my docs my acne woudl go by time I was 18-20

So,,,I worked out I gained 40+lbs..everything was fine...except acne was getting worse..and not going anywhere anythime soon

So, 2 goals..gain muscle...fix acne...

Then new problem arises in hair loss

So...have 3 current goals

1. Build muscle

2. Reduce acne

3. Slow hair loss

Unfortuantley 1. exasberates the probelms of 2. and 3.

So, this is when I all went haywire?

And am in a state of confusion? lol


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

slimcut said:


> So...have 3 current goals
> 
> 1. Build muscle
> 
> ...


its not very confusing, your living in a fantasy world, tough sh1t, get big, get acne and go bald

Stay skinny and slow the problem down but in 5 years when you actually are bald, you will be skinny and bald when you could be a beast and bald.

look into nizoral for acne, i know people who have had wonders with it and mega works for it, google it.

building a good body comes with some sacrifices, it always has and it probably always will do, thats life, nothing you can do about it, just have to make your mind up which side of the coin you want more.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

When I started weights, I claimed 'no matter what I eat, I cannot gain weight' and funnily enough, eating a proper 6 times a day diet I put on 2 stone in 3 months. We all start somewhere. Most start BBing BECAUSE they are small and weak. I mean, Jesus, I remember being taken around for the 1st time, and having to squat an empty friggin bar and struggled like hell to do it. Did I let it stop me? No. Did I whine on about how unfair it was, no. MAN THE FCK UP and get eating, and get training. I still look like sh!t but I'm not skinny anymore, lol.


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

andysutils said:


> its not very confusing, your living in a fantasy world, tough sh1t, *get big, get acne and go bald*
> 
> *Stay skinny and slow the problem down but in 5 years when you actually are bald, you will be skinny and bald when you could be a beast and bald.*
> 
> ...


well said


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

andysutils said:


> its not very confusing, your living in a fantasy world, tough sh1t, get big, get acne and go bald
> 
> Stay skinny and slow the problem down but in 5 years when you actually are bald, you will be skinny and bald when you could be a beast and bald.
> 
> ...


Its true...But there are hundreds of fukers I see in the gym or street at uni etc..who have big frames or muslces even bodybuilders with full hair nad no acne

Look at all the WWE guys or arnie scahwarzeneegr and mike mentzer etc..dolph lundgren, JCVD, sly stallone

These guys must be pumping 1000x hormones I have got but they still got smooth clear skin and full heads of hair

Plsu half them on roids and still no hair loss or acne?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

But they're not you so get f*cking over it and quit crying like a little b*tch on an internet forum!

Seriously, this sh*t is so old now, how people are even bothered to still reply to this crap i don't know!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

slimcut said:


> Plsu half them on roids and still no hair loss or acne?


thats called being a multi millionare, you can buy a whole new head with a brain included on there salary 

that all from me, nothing else i can say, do it or dont.


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

Are you on a mission to lower everyones inhibitions?


----------



## rustie83 (Aug 11, 2009)

It's down to you to decide If it's worth it or not. If your gonna have spots and your going bald without lifting weights it makes little difference.

I say man up, stop complaining and lift those weights!!


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

shall i fetch you a rope ?


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

i was in scouts, i can do a 'killer' 8 knot lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

Woohooo another pointless, sh!t thread!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

slimcut,have you by anychance noticed PRODIVERS avvy?.....

the guys got 1 fcuking leg....and is a fcuking huge bloke......

you dont hear him putting a downer on everything,he just gets on with life,and by the sounds of it has a good and enjoyable life...

so you tell me...

going bald?..so what im bald.

..spots?...get treatmeant as andysutils has told you.....

you get fat...get a proper diet...

it aint an over night miracle you know...it takes time and damn hard graft to build muscle....

youve had advice off everyone on this forum....why not take the advice and put it into practise.....and when you do you can come back and thank everyone for there input.......


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

Please please stop being a vagina shave your skull and go to the gym end of story


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

volatileacid said:


> x2.
> 
> FFS - when was the last time you pulled your briefs down :wink: - you sure male apparatus is still intact! I have never come across someone b|tch so much. Why don't you get on with some god damn training. Things don't change overnight.
> 
> ...


Do halkf you even read before you reply

I been bodybuilding about 10 years I went from 118 to 160+

I just done a session right now which I have finished and am now drinking a protein carb shake and on a side note I just had a quick xxxx to a bit linsey dawn mckenzie

I also have some magic snake oil on my head...


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

imo if your feeling ****ty dont post it on the net and only talk to people who are qualified or perhaps close friends or family, ive been there mate so many times people dont wanna hear this ****, even friends and family get really ****ed off with me from the bitching i used to do, keep it to yourself or talk to a pro, if all else fails get hypnotised...it works over time. You gotta think not everybody is happy with their looks/life etc... but trust me people put on a big front including myself from time to time. If you show weakness it creates negativity and some people thrive off this and will try to grind you down, never get wound up. either think its not worth getting bothered about or if you are gonna say something be cool calm and collected about it... ruin the ****'s day by doing this they will get wound up you will prosper!


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Need-valid-info said:


> imo if your feeling ****ty dont post it on the net and only talk to people who are qualified or perhaps close friends or family, ive been there mate so many times people dont wanna hear this ****, even friends and family get really ****ed off with me from the bitching i used to do, keep it to yourself or talk to a pro, if all else fails get hypnotised...it works over time. You gotta think not everybody is happy with their looks/life etc... but trust me people put on a big front including myself from time to time. If you show weakness it creates negativity and some people thrive off this and will try to grind you down, never get wound up. either think its not worth getting bothered about or if you are gonna say something be cool calm and collected about it... ruin the ****'s day by doing this they will get wound up you will prosper!


yeh fair enuff true points mate

Jus sitting in house alone just moaning on here cause nowhere else to moan....

Maybe Ill go on the hair loss forum we can all mutually moan together...

As far as bodybuilding goes its only ever done good for me...(except the acne and hair loss off course)


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Is there a stfu option to the poll?

Seriously mate, go train and eat a 5hit load of meat and rice.


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

I was 8 stone 6 when I started body building, I'm now 10 stone, still skinny I know, but at least I am trying to make a change. Being skinny throughout most of my life has caused me a lot of problems. Slim you don't seem very determined pal.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

There are children in 3rd world nations that walk 20+ miles everyday to go to school, and you're trivialising wether or not to even bother to try?

Good god man, mind your vagina on the way out.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

*ffs...do you read the replies tho?????...*

*send prodiver a pm ask him how he copes with 1 leg....*

*then think about you little problem of spots,baldness,and boredom...*


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

slimcut said:


> Do halkf you even read before you reply
> 
> I been bodybuilding about 10 years I went from 118 to 160+
> 
> ...


What the fcuk are you moaning about?!!! You just had a session, shake, and a jossle to McKenzie........LIFE IS GOOD my man!!! :thumb:

On a serious note, Shave the barnet, girls like a skinhead!!! (i hope!) I got **** loads of spots after i came off a course last year, but guess what....they went, and so will yours. Have you been to the docs to get anything for it?

Ask yourself this.....would you rather be a negative, skinny, spotty, balding dude OR a positive guy who thinks "Fcuk it, I gonna shave my head, go gym and get bigger, and know that my skin will get better soon so not let it bother me!!!!"?

Thought so, now get on with it!! :thumb:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> *ffs...do you read the replies tho?????...*
> 
> *send prodiver a pm ask him how he copes with 1 leg....*
> 
> *then think about you little problem of spots,baldness,and boredom...*


Fvck me, agree completely but sh!t I had to take a couple steps back from the lappy to read that! :lol:

btw... *1,000 POSTS*


----------



## Gav182 (Apr 27, 2009)

Sorry mate i know your young but its getting boring now , go ask someone with real problems how bad yours are . If your really as dedicated as you say you are then get on with it , and show us some real progress . I don t mean to sound harsh btw good luck with your lifting and i hope you achieve what you want


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Judas said:


> I was 8 stone 6 when I started body building, I'm now 10 stone, still skinny I know, but at least I am trying to make a change. Being skinny throughout most of my life has caused me a lot of problems. Slim you don't seem very determined pal.


talk about me not reading replies

I was 8.5 stone and I got to 11.5 stone

so boo fukin hooo woopidy dooda day...thats determination for you pal

and being skinny does suk 8.5 stone is a joke..


----------



## Al Kerseltzer (May 5, 2008)

slimcut said:


> Put yourself in this situation and tell me if you would feel motivated/bothered to follow the bodybuilding lifestyle...
> 
> You have bad cystic acne...worsened by weights and bulk diets...
> 
> ...


jesus christ are you still droning on about this??? give it a break mate its getting really boring now. You said your bit in the other thread so leave it at that. you cant be @rsed to train so why you still going on about it??

you really need to change your attitude cos you come across as one miserable sod.... Ever heard of a positive mental attitude?? well try it, it makes life worth living!


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

slimcut said:


> Put yourself in this situation and tell me if you would feel motivated/bothered to follow the bodybuilding lifestyle...
> 
> You have bad cystic acne...worsened by weights and bulk diets...
> 
> ...


Man up my friend, read some of Arnies books, if you can beat the competition within yourself you can beat anything.

Also 4-5000cals to be average? i think not.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

slimcut said:


> talk about me not reading replies
> 
> I was 8.5 stone and I got to 11 stone
> 
> so boo fukin hooo


Exactly what someone else was saying earlier in this thread, you make a new thread all moaning and wanting everyone to feel sympathetic to you and then a few pages down the line you go on the defencive!!! :cursing:

MATE YOUR LIFE IS FANDABBY FVCKING DOSEY COMPARED TO SOME NOW UP THE SHUT FVCK AND GET ON WITH IT! THERE ARE THOUSANDS OF MEMBERS ON THIS FVCKING FORUM ALLOT OF WHICH HAVE HAD ACNE AND BALDING FROM BODYBUILDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TOUGH FVCKING SH!T!! IT'S LIFE DEAL WITH IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

F.M.J said:


> Exactly what someone else was saying earlier in this thread, you make a new thread all moaning and wanting everyone to feel sympathetic to you and then a few pages down the line you go on the defencive!!! :cursing:
> 
> MATE YOUR LIFE IS FANDABBY FVCKING DOSEY COMPARED TO SOME NOW UP THE SHUT FVCK AND GET ON WITH IT! THERE ARE THOUSANDS OF MEMBERS ON THIS FVCKING FORUM ALLOT OF WHICH HAVE HAD ACNE AND BALDING FROM BODYBUILDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TOUGH FVCKING SH!T!! IT'S LIFE DEAL WITH IT!!!!!!!!!


Na wot im saying is yall saying i dont read your replies BUT I DO..

And out of irony about 3 people post stuff like u havent even tried or been to a gym...when I have posted even in this thread about fact I have..so ironically they havent read my replies

Thats what the joke was


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Im sorry mate but unless you have AIDS or something the reason you aint growing is because you're doing it wrong. Browse the forums more.


----------



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

Man the **** up, you think your the only one who has to work hard to gain muscle. Eat more and learn what your doing wrong, because you are doing something wrong if your not growing.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

slimcut said:


> Na wot im saying is yall saying i dont read your replies BUT I DO..
> 
> And out of irony about *3 people post stuff like u havent even tried or been to a gym*...when I have posted even in this thread about fact I have..so ironically they havent read my replies
> 
> Thats what the joke was


 :lol: WHAT?

Get the hint of everyone's replies! MAN UP! EAT TRAIN EAT EAT SLEEP EAT EAT EAT TRAIN EAT EAT EAT SLEEP repeat repeat...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

If you have been bodybuilding for 10years and still weigh a measly 160lbs you are doing something wrong.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

ull be dead soon so just enjoy live as it is


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

To the OP....

Get some pec implants, bicep and tricep implants, trap implants, back implants, quad implants, delt implants and calf implants. Then go buy a wig and maybe get a presciption for accutane. Problems solved:thumbup1: 

Sorry....I had to


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Weights will make it all better, shave your head all the time, get massive, get some strong spot stuff from the doctors, get laid, life will be good.

Do all that and you will be happy, or give up and be nothing.


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Im sorry mate but unless you have AIDS or something the reason you aint growing is because you're doing it wrong. Browse the forums more.


Like for example this guy lmao

He obviosuly hasnt read any of the thread either..with this kinda reply which is not uncommon in this thread

story goes:

was skinny 118lbs

go to 160lbs

Started uni- got slack- average 140-155lbs

Got balding- quit bulking

Here today- 145lbs

What to do?

I dunno?

THREAD HAS FUK ALL TO DO WITH HARD WORK NEEDED TO GET BIG OR GAIN MASS

WOT IM ON ABOUT IS>>>IS THE HARD WORK WORTH IT WHEN YOU GET BAD ASS ACNE BOILS CYSTS AND ARE GOING BALD????


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


>


 :lol: :lol: :lol: LMFAO! That's a very brave post! May be deleted soon and have this thread closed! :lol:



LittleChris said:


> If you have been bodybuilding for 10years and still weigh a measly 160lbs you are doing something wrong.


EXACTLY!! He even says he got upto 160lbs but can't manage to reach that now? I really, really don't understand this... boy.


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> To the OP....
> 
> Get some pec implants, bicep and tricep implants, trap implants, back implants, quad implants, delt implants and calf implants. Then go buy a wig and maybe get a presciption for accutane. Problems solved:thumbup1:
> 
> Sorry....I had to


MATE....best reply YET

The real answer is MONEY then....I get money I can buy hair, skin and muscles...sorted..!!!


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

I enjoy the respect from lads to be honest. Appreciating the hard work..

When in clubs and stuff they seem to be pretty respectfull to the big guys  LOL.

I originally did it cause i was so skinny and hated my self.. Now enjoy the feeling from self improvement i guess


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

slimcut said:


> WOT IM ON ABOUT IS>>>IS THE HARD WORK WORTH IT WHEN YOU GET BAD ASS ACNE BOILS CYSTS AND ARE GOING BALD????


big shiny biceps will take the focus off your big shiny head. i say go for it


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

F.M.J said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> EXACTLY!! He even says he got upto 160lbs but can't manage to reach that now? I really, really don't understand this... boy.


FOOK me!!

OFF COURSE I CAN I COULD GET TO 170lbs if I really wanted

BUT WHAT I AM SAYING SICNE I WNET BALDING MY MOTIVATION HAS HIT AN ALL TIME LOW...AND I FIND IT HARD TO EVEN CARE FOR MAKING APERFECT BODY WHEN I GONNA LOOK LIK EBOY FROM THE GOONIES


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Put it this way...when u look at other members pics, big guys in the gym...where does their hair do come in to it? I go by " Change what u can, love what you can't"...we all know our own faults- feel our insecurities but u put on a smile and get out in to the world.....Pal...just get on with it!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

slimcut said:


> Like for example this guy lmao
> 
> He obviosuly hasnt read any of the thread either..with this kinda reply which is not uncommon in this thread
> 
> ...


*NO it's not, in your case it's very not worth it! You CANNOT go into bodybuilding half-heartedly!! It's either ALL or NOTHING all your threads show heavy signs of doubting yourself, doubting BB'ing's worth etc so in a nutshell no, just quit now save yourself another 1+ years trying to workout whether or not this is your sport! If you have doubts then STOP.*


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Slimcut, how old are you mate? You say you've been training for 10 years, yet from the pic of you in another thread you look like i did when i was about 18 before i'd even stepped into a gym. SOMETHING IS OBVIOUSLY NOT WORKING!

From what i can see, a lot of people (including me) have tried to give you some positve helpful advice, you say you take it on board but it seems like you just find a negative to moan about in response.

Instead of posting up misery, take a day off posting, and have a day of reading! There is sh!tloads of top advice on here, use it!


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

F.M.J said:


> *NO it's not, in your case it's very not worth it! You CANNOT go into bodybuilding half-heartedly!! It's either ALL or NOTHING all your threads show heavy signs of doubting yourself, doubting BB'ing's worth etc so in a nutshell no, just quit now save yourself another 1+ years trying to workout whether or not this is your sport! If you have doubts then STOP.*


BUT if I had a full head of hair I'd still be doing it 100% effort and would not even be on this forums with these kinda threads....get me?

Its just acen was something that can come and go and hopefully control hair loss is permanent and makes you look weird


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

OK.....WHO ARE U REALLY?...I SMELL A RAT!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Look at Jason Statham mate,

I'd turn 

(nervous) LOL


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Rosko said:


> Slimcut, how old are you mate? You say you've been training for 10 years, yet from the pic of you in another thread you look like i did when i was about 18 before i'd even stepped into a gym. SOMETHING IS OBVIOUSLY NOT WORKING!
> 
> From what i can see, a lot of people (including me) have tried to give you some positve helpful advice, you say you take it on board but it seems like you just find a negative to moan about in response.
> 
> Instead of posting up misery, take a day off posting, and have a day of reading! There is sh!tloads of top advice on here, use it!


Ok I dont expect everyone to read every post

I started weights at 14 cause I was skinny at school and ahte dit...never gained **** as I never knew about ''diets'' at 18 I was only 118lbs mate..so you can imagine

the pic is from on holiday like 1-2 years ago and I was about 140lbs...no traininng or diet just normal life plus boozing etc....my peak was like 3-4 years ago at 160lbs.....right now I havent really changed much from that pic..maybe 5lbs bigger now...

I appreciate all the positive advice for hwo to get bigger, training, diet and even for skincare

BUT NOONE CAN FIX MY HAIR>>>NOT EVEN THE DOCTOR!!!

I CNAT WAIT TIL THEY MAKE GENETIC CURE FOR BALDNESS TYPE THING!!

hopefully sonner than later


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

slimcut said:


> BUT if I had a full head of hair I'd still be doing it 100% effort and would not even be on this forums with these kinda threads....get me?
> 
> Its just acen was something that can come and go and hopefully control hair loss is permanent and makes you look weird


This has got to be a wind up!!! FFS its only hair (or not!), who gives a fcuk?!

SHAVE YOUR FCUKING HAIR OFF AND BE DONE WITH IT OR FCUK OFF AND STOP WINDING EVERYONE UP!!!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

even though this is clearly someone taking the p1ss...

suggest anyone whining like a little girl about going bald look up Gail Porter. then shut the fvck up


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> OK.....WHO ARE U REALLY?...I SMELL A RAT!


Look............ Im your father :lol:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Obviously we all think its worth it,obviously you don't.


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

slimcut said:


> MATE....best reply YET
> 
> The real answer is MONEY then....I get money I can buy hair, skin and muscles...sorted..!!!


Slim you are a fookin idiot!!

get over yaself

why is every1 still feeding the fire.

if he wants be sulk bout summit he cant change then let him.

you wind me up summit rotten you ****in stupid narrow minded vein ****ing ****!!!!!!

some people have real problems in life not a lil hairloss and difficulty adding mass.

some1 ban this guy


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

FFs, the second i saw the thread title i said to the Mrs, bet it's slimcut, so predictable.

www.ineedhelp.com


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

volatileacid said:


> the cure for baldness will not be around for a long time - you'll be an old man before it's out, and will I.
> 
> Ps. If you look like eboy from the goonies - then your fked either way.
> 
> ...


Na some cousins went bald well early as did my uncles

BUT I had pure emo/oasis thick black great hair up til like 21...I mean my hair was as good as it got

And really for my face shape....big forehead andskinny face, acne, acne scars beign bald makes me look like a fukin retard..I been called convict, rapist, aids victim, cancer victiem and smackhead by people I know and strangers when I shaved my hair..I got folowed by security round shoips and people thinking im gonna rob them on the street......now u understadn why I dont want to be bald and would ratehr be dead

If I looked good or even ''normal'' bald would I give a fuk?

I didnt even look good with short hair when I wasnt balding


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

How big in inches is your forehead???


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

slimcut said:


> Na some cousins went bald well early as did my uncles
> 
> BUT I had pure emo/oasis thick black great hair up til like 21...I* mean my hair was as good as it got*
> 
> ...


well ya hair obviously wasnt and watch what you say.

why am i even bringin myself to your level?!!

:ban:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

slimcut said:


> Put yourself in this situation and tell me if you would feel motivated/bothered to follow the bodybuilding lifestyle...
> 
> You have bad cystic acne...worsened by weights and bulk diets...
> 
> ...


I would because i strive to self improve and would see it as a challenge.

If you have to ask this then it proberly isnt for you.

I have to constantly monitor calories/boyfat etc because i have a slower metabolism and gain fat dead easy. that means i have to be alot more careful with my diet than you do. you just need to concentrate on getting enough in.

Man up or ship out


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

Slimcut is your uncle your father this might be the cause of your problems


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Listen folks

If you had shaved your head and on a daily basis were laughed at called convict, rapist, smackhead, aids/cancer victim followed by secuirty and shop workers like you look like a theif...people scared of you and cross teh road on the street...all because you had lost your hair

You'd be well upset too

It was bad enough dealding with acne since 12..dontknow why i even fukin bother gettingout of bed tbh...


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

Your taking the pi55 i for one cant be bothered anymore im out


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

chrisj28 said:


> Your taking the pi55 i for one cant be bothered anymore im out


no i am serious


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

good grief mate, dont top ya self mate but really, how much motivation do you need to try and change, you have picked on all your weaknesses, which is good now focus on trying to change them.

Wear a hat if you must , try smiling and be pleasant , say hello, general greetings and people will treat you better.

With your training, i feel your doing something wrong or your trying to lift to much and sacrificing form to try and boost ego. start over. Lift what you can with out bad form, feel the muscle not the weight.

I really hope you turn things around, yes it can get hostile on threads because im sorry to say, your whining and very self loathing, no one likes that and is proberly the same in the real world. Act positive , just try it even if you dont feel it.

Good luck.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Boo-motherfcuking-hoo.


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

slim your the most misrible **** in the whole forum.

is there not other forums bout hairloss? depression? suicidal thoughts??

this is wrong place for you. you need help, dont know bout other members but GOD your annoying as hell.

any1 else who thinks like me put up your ban signs now.....

:ban:


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

dingosteve said:


> good grief mate, dont top ya self mate but really, how much motivation do you need to try and change, you have picked on all your weaknesses, which is good now focus on trying to change them.
> 
> Wear a hat if you must , try smiling and be pleasant , say hello, general greetings and people will treat you better.
> 
> ...


I have no problems on how to gain muscle thorugh training or diet..I am very informed on the subject havign had a keen interest for neraly 10 years now

What I am saying is IMO I will be bald quikcer and more spotty if I resume my weight training

ON the other hand I dont like bineg skinny?

So, yes it is better to be big bald strong and ugly than some scrawny bald ugly fuk

But either option is no so appealing...


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

:ban:

This forum is for fun-lovers.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

gotta keep on pushing buddy...never say die...takes time and dedication!!!!

plus a whole heap of good food and regular training!!!!

call it a bad patch...you'll see soon enough its not a waste of time!!!!


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

well said lloyd


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

slimcut said:


> I have no problems on how to gain muscle thorugh training or diet..I am very informed on the subject havign had a keen interest for neraly 10 years now
> 
> What I am saying is IMO I will be bald quikcer and more spotty if I resume my weight training
> 
> ...


Possibly the best quote i've read since i've been on UK-M!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

i dont understand how you will become spottier, i can only resume your diet is rubbish or your adversly effected to steroids, try taking a multivitamin, more zinc in diet,as for hair well id shave it off and hit sun beds get some colour in yourself.

I dunno what else to say, you gotta wana change your life to do bodybuilding, ive found it very positive to my self esteem.


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

I really suspect you are a wind up merchant and troll, ive tried to help in serious threads you've posted. As a man in his mid twenties you should be ashamed of yourself seeking pity on the level you do. Just watch the video below to see what you can do with a bit of determination and belief. You think you have problems..mate you are the most self-absorbed individual ive had to come across on here. Unless you have some serious or good natured threads I wont be posting to you again. And do watch this video, may do you some good


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

dingosteve said:


> i dont understand how you will become spottier, i can only resume your diet is rubbish or your adversly effected to steroids, try taking a multivitamin, more zinc in diet,as for hair well id shave it off and hit sun beds get some colour in yourself.
> 
> I dunno what else to say, you gotta wana change your life to do bodybuilding, ive found it very positive to my self esteem.


I agree during my bodybuilding heyday I was a different person..so self confident, strong, cocky, walking aorund always pumped up, 24hr boners, just was feeling great.....But My acne does get worse wehn I do liek heavy weights especially squats and deads etc..plus obviosuly when you are bulking you are prodcuing more anabolic hormones hence why i had 24 hr boners which for soemone who already gets acne is going to make it worse

I do think my diet was a bit crap though...too much maltodextrin, bread, pasta, juice and milk...these could make acne and hair loss worse IMO

So, perhaps I can bulk using only whey, meat and olive oil and oatmeal and will be better for my skin and hair?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Eat vegetables, have a vit c supplement daily.

Ive stopped taking vit c for about 3 days and acne is beginning to appear again.

You need to take it regularly as it is water soluble.


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

slimcut said:


> I agree during my bodybuilding heyday I was a different person..so self confident, strong, cocky, walking aorund always pumped up, 24hr boners, just was feeling great.....But My acne does get worse wehn I do liek heavy weights especially squats and deads etc..plus obviosuly when you are bulking you are prodcuing more anabolic hormones hence why i had 24 hr boners which for soemone who already gets acne is going to make it worse
> 
> I do think my diet was a bit crap though...too much maltodextrin, bread, pasta, juice and milk...these could make acne and hair loss worse IMO
> 
> So, perhaps I can bulk using only whey, meat and olive oil and oatmeal and will be better for my skin and hair?


I have mega problems with carbohydrates so mostof my energy comes from omega 3 oils and protein, have to drink a lot of milk cos calcium can be deficient and you dont wana be drawing on ya bones! Olive oil is excellant , but only extra olive oil, whey, oatmeal, white meats, fish and lean read meat, avoid simple carbs like the plague. The B vitamins, especially B5 (pantothenic acid and B3 (niacin), are especially important for hair growth.

I think with these measures you will be happier.


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

**** sake even i'm getting fed up with you.

Your face will fill out if you put on some weight. You'll look fine if you were big and bald.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Simple solution... do you want to be a skinny bald runt with acne!! Or a big muscular freak of nature with acne who shaves his head.... not a hard decision.


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Eat vegetables, have a vit c supplement daily.
> 
> Ive stopped taking vit c for about 3 days and acne is beginning to appear again.
> 
> You need to take it regularly as it is water soluble.


I take 1000mg vit c every night before my final meal...with ZMA and a vitamin B complex..

I rarley eat vegetables though...I just lazy and they are deer...I might start eatign the forzen ones?

I usually only eat 1 banana and sometimes and apple a day

So my fruit/veg intake is low but I take a high strength multi-vit..alpha male form myprotein.....


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

dingosteve said:


> I have mega problems with carbohydrates so mostof my energy comes from omega 3 oils and protein, have to drink a lot of milk cos calcium can be deficient and you dont wana be drawing on ya bones! Olive oil is excellant , but only extra olive oil, whey, oatmeal, white meats, fish and lean read meat, avoid simple carbs like the plague. The B vitamins, especially B5 (pantothenic acid and B3 (niacin), are especially important for hair growth.
> 
> I think with these measures you will be happier.


Cool well I will give this new diet plan a go and stick with my new training schedule and se how things progress in 1-2 months time

I dunno about the milk though...think that could be bad for the acne..though I was also taking in like 200-350g simple carbs and glucose that prob make u spotty and bald?

Defo cheese makes it worse I know that for a fact!!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Frozen veg is better than unfrozen .... it's fresher and preserves the vits and minerals.

Mixed veg from asda is less than a pound for a bag. Rule of thumb being the more colours the better.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

*You have bad cystic acne...worsened by weights and bulk diets...*

I had this..got some roacutane, sorted me right out. Mine was BAD too.

*You are naturally skinny not only in muscle volume but bone/skeletal frame*

I am this, or was, naturally about 9 stone odd. Trained and worked hard the last 6/7 years, now 15 stone and look ok.

*You're body seems to gain fat as easy/quickly than muscle*

If you start smashing the calories down you straight away, this will happen. BB'ing is no race, work out your maintenance requirements for your current bodyweight, keep a log of everything...increase your daily cals by 500-750 every few weeks, if you start getting a bit fat drop the cals down accordingly.

*You are going bald, probably looking ugly*

I am very prone to baldness. Finasteride sorted this out for me, at 19 I thought that was it, my hair was done. Now at 25 its still here, thicker than it was, even though I shave my head lol

Cant help ya with the ugly bit mate.

To be áverage'' size you need to eat 4-5000kcals per day...that is to be between 150-165lbs only....

You need to set some long term and short term goals. Formulate a plan and stick to it. Results only come to those who are CONSISTANT...I say it all the time to newbies in the gym when they come over and say "Bruv how much you bench, how you get that tonk etc (not that I am but compared to some I am lol) I say eat well, train hard, stay consistnt, results will come. You have to put in the hard work, the effort. For me its all about being organised, working towards goals, attaining them and laying new goals. Otherwise it would be pointless for me as I need a challenge.

It sounds as though you have self esteem/insecurity issues also bro..no offence. I was once exactly like you. BB'ing is the best thing that I ever decided to take up...EVER. While I can still be an insecure fcukwit, it has helped me massively. I know it sounds very gay...but you need to appreciate yourself and be happy with who you are also.


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

bloody virgins


----------



## eric.s (Aug 19, 2009)

surely looking in mirror or getting on the scales and seeing no gains is more motivation.

if i feel ive not gained enough on weigh in day next week i eat more and so on.

why bother even posting this **** up.


----------



## Pritch30099 (Feb 25, 2010)

this thread is so popular lol.

Like everyone else said, look at your diet for a start! Then supplement it, then look at your training.

Try mike metzers HIT training, its good shizzle


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

lets see your baldy heed and we will judge.


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

El Ricardinho said:


> lets see your baldy heed and we will judge.


HI!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

:thumb :i bother cos sittin on the couch like some fcukin slug would have me lookin a rope:cursing: , i take a week or two of and i am pi$$ed off , its the whole buzz i get trainin and generally lookin after myself... so even if i am not arnie schwarz i enjoy bustin a gut mate:thumb:


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

CNPJunkie said:


> this thread is so popular lol.
> 
> Like everyone else said, look at your diet for a start! Then supplement it, then look at your training.
> 
> Try mike metzers HIT training, its good shizzle


Got mentzer heavy duty book if tahts what you are on about..I tired it for a bit but felt it was crap working out once every 5 days only a few sets...I was always used to more frequencey and volume


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

rodrigo said:


> :thumb :i bother cos sittin on the couch like some fcukin slug would have me lookin a rope:cursing: , i take a week or two of and i am pi$$ed off , its the whole buzz i get trainin and generally lookin after myself... so even if i am not arnie schwarz i enjoy bustin a gut mate:thumb:


Make no doubt about it I woudl never be a couch slob

however what I am getting at is bulking as a bodybuilder versus keeping fit

Many folk go to the gym..do a bit jogging, some cycling, play some sports, do some machines, circuits etc..

What I am tlakign about is hardocre...heavy squats, dedlifts, rows, bench press, pull ups...the **** that makes your body and hormoned and CNS pump out crazy sht...the type of training and dietign that makes you get muslces and get big...thats what I mean by bodybuilding

If I werent bodybuiling i'd still do weightlifting and sprints and play sports and eat healthy,,I love keeping fit and training and the feelings exercise produces...but mind you I wouldnt mind 10-20lb more pure muscle either AND for that you gotta be HARDCORE lol

Fuk ever being a couch slob lazy ass...no way jose


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

volatileacid said:


> I've rung the Samaritans for you, unfortunately they've been outsourced to an Indian call centre - I recorded her response for you:
> 
> See attachment


haha how u do 'dat?

check 2 or so posts above

I think its better I remain annoymous (sp)...due to the embarassment on revealing my idnetity due to nature and comments in soem of my other posts lol

Put it this way as a young dude with hair I was a decent looking runt...maybe a 7 or 8

With crappy hair and a bit ageing ....I can squeeze a 5/6

with no hair dorps to minus 25


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

slimcut said:


> Put yourself in this situation and tell me if you would feel motivated/bothered to follow the bodybuilding lifestyle...
> 
> You have bad cystic acne...worsened by weights and bulk diets...
> 
> ...


Lifting weights doesn't cause acne.

Why would you want to eat a "bulk" diet?

What's wrong with being an ectomorph with superb musculature?

If your body gains fat quickly, your diet's wrong.

You do not need to eat "x" calories a day to grow muscle. Calories in themselves do not grow muscle. You need to eat enough protein and fats, but only just enough total calories to power your daily life and intense work-outs.

If you like the look of bodybuilders, why would you not want to be one?


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> Lifting weights doesn't cause acne.
> 
> Why would you want to eat a "bulk" diet?
> 
> ...


Yeh looking back I can see my diet was obviously wrong I was gaining 1-5lbs per week obviously eating too much carbs and cals...

You're right I dont want nor need to be a big bodybuilder a muscley ectomporph is what i am aimining for now...as in slim but with strong developed muscles...

Whereas before I just wanted size..fat, muscle whatever....


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

I honestly don't know why anyone is replying to this guys threads in a serious manner, he's trolling...

:ban:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> OK.....WHO ARE U REALLY?...I SMELL A RAT!


I said this to myself earlier, i reckon it's that Nitrolen numpty. He'd nothing better to do but wind up the forum, this guy seems very similar.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

For the OP, please, please, please, please leave our forum and meet like minded [email protected] here:

http://www.hairlosshelp.com/FORUMS/


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

And guys, really i think you should all look at his previous threads before replying. He does the same thing in every thread, starts it off in the same manner, changes his tune the same way during it, asks questions that people actually take (waste) their time replying to and then keeps on whining and whining and whining like a f*ckin 3 year old girl!

Other threads, almost every one of them bollocks, just like Nitrolen:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/search.php?searchid=2315582


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

T.F. said:


> And guys, really i think you should all look at his previous threads before replying. He does the same thing in every thread, starts it off in the same manner, changes his tune the same way during it, asks questions that people actually take (waste) their time replying to and then keeps on whining and whining and whining like a f*ckin 3 year old girl!
> 
> Other threads, almost every one of them bollocks, just like Nitrolen:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/search.php?searchid=2315582


+Reps for someone else actually noticing lol...


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Whats wrong with my posts exactly?

I jsut been bbored this weekend and talking soem random stuff which many others weer quite happy to discuss

Like combats vs jeans etc...it got 4 pages replies whereas when i asked about training advice I got like 2 replies

This is general discussion

Anyway dont worry once COD modern warfare 2 comes out I wont be talking about or worrying about sh!t Ill be too busy fragging haha


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

You do sound like a troll actually and full of sh1t.

For one, you act really down and on the edge of suicide, your getting battered left right and center because of your dubious posts and yet you dont seem to give a toss nor show any defence or the slightest form of aggresion.

Your reactions are not of someone who has that level of esteem and mental issues you state you have. 










On a serious note though for your hair loss try this, its got some great reviews and seems to work well on unwanted side effects.


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

andysutils said:


> You do sound like a troll actually and full of sh1t.
> 
> For one, you act really down and on the edge of suicide, your getting battered left right and center because of your dubious posts and yet you dont seem to give a toss nor show any defence or the slightest form of aggresion.
> 
> ...


why woudl I care what soem 'strangers'whom I have never met nor will on a internet forum think of me...I only asked questions whetehr odd, silly, pessemisitc, weird or whatever becuase I was interested in hearign other peoples responses to these topics...

My honest question on this thread which has gone huge...I dont know why was

in basic terms

"would you still be into the whole bodybuildign lifestyle of detication to eating, working out and clean lifestyle if you were gettign really bad cystic acne and noticed you were going bald..whcih you felt was accelreated and worsened by the bodybuilding lifestyle and also you felt to ugly to even bother to develop a good body...if you look in the mirror and are dispelased with your hair and face would you still be motivated to wrok your ass off in the gym?''

Now...I was interesetd in others views on that?

What's wrong with that exactly

10 page replies + so some had stuff to say?

Yet only 1 2 replies when I asked for advice on my workout plan


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

T.F. said:


> I said this to myself earlier, i reckon it's that Nitrolen numpty. He'd nothing better to do but wind up the forum, this guy seems very similar.





T.F. said:


> And guys, really i think you should all look at his previous threads before replying. He does the same thing in every thread, starts it off in the same manner, changes his tune the same way during it, asks questions that people actually take (waste) their time replying to and then keeps on whining and whining and whining like a f*ckin 3 year old girl!
> 
> Other threads, almost every one of them bollocks, just like Nitrolen:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/search.php?searchid=2315582


 The Mods will decide soon enough...


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

I'll tell you what then I'll stick to my diet and training for next 1-2 months...then Ill stick up my pics (body only like  )

And you can see who MrTroll is?

Aint not troll

NOt that Im bothered..think what u like?... not bothered.... lmao


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

slimcut said:


> I'll tell you what then I'll stick to my diet and training for next 1-2 months...then Ill stick up my pics (body only like  )
> 
> And you can see who MrTroll is?
> 
> ...


 :crying: :sneaky2: :nono: :thumbdown: :yawn:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> Put yourself in this situation and tell me if you would feel motivated/bothered to follow the bodybuilding lifestyle...
> 
> You have bad cystic acne...worsened by weights and bulk diets...
> 
> ...


We must be the change we wish to see.

J


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Personally Id give up. I dont think this is the sort of forum where everyone will pat you on the back and tell you everything is going to be alright. Id say everyone in here knows about the hard work, if it was easy Id get bored.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Life is all about choices, some good, some bad, most accept the consequences of their actions.

Yet many others suggest they are victims, and blame others for their decisions.

Decisions require action, and actions have consequences.

For all on this thread, flaming or insulting is not accepted.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

i aint flamed the guy, ive helped him out in his other posts and replied with serious answers but its getting a bit to weird now this, ok maybe that was a bit of an insult with the spray as it doesnt smell very nice but the guy seems way to laid back to seem to give that much of a dam with the problems he has stated he has :innocent:

Right going now.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I was not directing anything to anyone, I just didnt want to read 10 pages to figure out who reported the post and figure out why.....


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

If your for real then grow up and stop acting like a girl, about 80% of body builders started off at 9-10 stone me included, we didnt moan we just strived to overcome and you can ask anybody builder if there happy with there body and most will say no, this isnt really a hobby or a job ect, its a life you gotta learn to eat breath and train it nobody can do it for you, you gotta have faith in yourself and what you can achive I've only been at it 2-3 years started off at 9.8 stone I'm 14 now and I was 37 years old (40 on saturday) so do it for yourself, obsticals are there to overcome not stand back and wonder whats on the other side, so man up and grow up.


----------



## iMORE_TEST (May 23, 2009)

im 17 and cant go missin a training day, mon-friday is a must i dont feel complete missin one of those days


----------



## iMORE_TEST (May 23, 2009)

pudj said:


> If your for real then grow up and stop acting like a girl, about 80% of body builders started off at 9-10 stone me included, we didnt moan we just strived to overcome and you can ask anybody builder if there happy with there body and most will say no, this isnt really a hobby or a job ect, its a life you gotta learn to eat breath and train it nobody can do it for you, you gotta have faith in yourself and what you can achive I've only been at it 2-3 years started off at 9.8 stone I'm 14 now and I was 37 years old (40 on saturday) so do it for yourself, obsticals are there to overcome not stand back and wonder whats on the other side, so man up and grow up.


i started of like 7 stone at 13 when i first started weights im 17 now 5 ft 4 and 11 stone 4 pounds cant imagine how much id weigh if i didnt start gym probaly skin on bone haha :laugh:


----------



## Al Kerseltzer (May 5, 2008)

slimcut said:


> *BUT if I had a full head* of hair I'd still be doing it 100% effort and would not even be on this forums with these kinda threads....get me?


you and your fcuking hair!! why dont you just buy a wig?? are you on a wind up mate or are you really that fcuking sad and pathetic?


----------



## rustie83 (Aug 11, 2009)

Im amazed people are still posting in this thread. This has to be a wind up.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

slimcut said:


> Put yourself in this situation and tell me if you would feel motivated/bothered to follow the bodybuilding lifestyle...
> 
> You have bad cystic acne...worsened by weights and bulk diets...
> 
> ...


tbh no i wouldnt id kill my self! lol


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

slimcut said:


> Ok I dont expect everyone to read every post
> 
> I started weights at 14 cause I was skinny at school and ahte dit...never gained **** as I never knew about ''diets'' at 18 I was only 118lbs mate..so you can imagine
> 
> ...


Ok I have not read the posts past this one yet, will get to that in a bit, but I had to answer this... first I was 18 and 6 foot weighing 128lbs when I started training... almost 20 years later (minus about 7-9 years of non training periods where I either couldnt train or didnt) I weigh 255ish albeit with a fair bit of bf (thats body fat)... my lifts have gone from barely being able to bench the bar (20kg and man was I soooo embarrassed that I couldnt bench that when this woman bber could do 80 easily) to lifting 115 for multiple sets and reps... not huge weights by this boards lofty standards but its progress... you take time off (by this I mean more than just your rest week or two) and you lose some of the gains, but you hit the gym and they come back and you add more... thats what its about... each time I stop working out I lose some of the gains I made before, but the next time I work hard and they come back with interest...

re your hair.. WTF... get a set of dangly bits, stop crying about it and either use some meds (you can get them for hair loss, regain or what ever its called is one example)... if they dont work then man the fvck up and get over yourself... jesus h christ...


----------



## Fatbastard (Oct 16, 2008)

Yes mate.

Its worth it because if you dont do it... then you will end up as the fat-skinny bloke inside of you that you despise. by making the effort, you are changing your body to become something that you are happier living with.

wheres the problem? you have to eat lots of food and go to the gym a few times a week - hardly a great hardship considering the benefits. But your call mate - you cant be bothered with it all, then thats up to you. no hard feelings, its not for everyone, have a good life.

good luck with your decision


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

> You have bad cystic acne...worsened by weights


does weights worsen acne ???


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

> Put yourself in this situation and tell me if you would feel motivated/bothered to follow the bodybuilding lifestyle...
> 
> You have bad cystic acne...worsened by weights and bulk diets...
> 
> ...


in short - no i would kill myself- why dont you do the same ???


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm a bald ugly cvnt but instead of a cheat meal day i just have have a wig day every Saturday and can get at least 2-3 extra reps due to that alone, and all the birds want to sh4g me. If i put on my glasses and plastic nose combo i can add another 10% on average on the bench too.

Maybe you should try that?


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

iMORE_TEST said:


> i started of like 7 stone at 13 when i first started weights im 17 now 5 ft 4 and 11 stone 4 pounds cant imagine how much id weigh if i didnt start gym probaly skin on bone haha :laugh:


yeah but you'd prob be at least 5'10 lol

sry m8 :laugh:


----------



## rustie83 (Aug 11, 2009)

Al Kerseltzer said:


> you and your fcuking hair!! why dont you just buy a wig?? are you on a wind up mate or *are you really that fcuking sad and pathetic?*


*
*

Lol who are you to call him sad and pathetic? Get a grip your even worse than him!!


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

slimcut said:


> Put yourself in this situation and tell me if you would feel motivated/bothered to follow the bodybuilding lifestyle...
> 
> You have bad cystic acne...worsened by weights and bulk diets...
> 
> ...


that's one unlucky fcker.

Can still try tho.


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

corbuk said:


> that's one unlucky fcker.
> 
> Can still try tho.


thanks mate

Life truley does suck

Thats why I become comidical on internet forums...its about the best interactive fun I can hope for lin life...

Before internet I just watched tv and play video games...now I can interact with humans..as I can do them and me the favour and spare physical presense


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Get ur self a Thai bride, sorted.

Then get plastic surgery , get some nice big fake arms etc

live long and happy.


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

corbuk said:


> Get ur self a Thai bride, sorted.
> 
> Then get plastic surgery , get some nice big fake arms etc
> 
> live long and happy.


fuk getting married im too much of a perv unfortuanelty

Or life would be simple, be bald, ugly spotty with wife and children sit back and watch tv rest of days then die

But nah I wnat all the bithces like Schwarzanegger


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

corbuk said:


> that's one unlucky fcker.
> 
> Can still try tho.


It's someone with a **** diet that's balding IMO.

Did he say he was training 5-7 days per week? Overtraining anyone?

As for balding - big deal. Just shave the lot off. At least then he won't look like a skinny-fat Bobby Charlton.


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

slimcut said:


> Before internet I just watched tv and play video games...now I can interact with humans..as I can do them and me the favour and spare physical presense


I'm a bot


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

stonecoldzero said:


> So you're spotty, skinny, bald, scare girls away, have low self-esteem...


Hes just listed every reason WHY to start bodybuildin! if you are all those things then pick up some serious iron get nuff skran down ya neck and turn your life around! Aint no point in goin on about it, just put in the hours and get on with it!


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Do it because you can, and you enjoy it, the fact that you are capable of doing it says it all. Make the most of what you can do, and don't sit and moan about what you can't.

Carpe diem!


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

slimcut said:


> Put yourself in this situation and tell me if you would feel motivated/bothered to follow the bodybuilding lifestyle...
> 
> You have bad cystic acne...worsened by weights and bulk diets...
> 
> ...


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

EVERYBODY WANNA BE A BODYBUILDA BUT NOBODY WANNA LIFT HEAVYASS WEIGHT


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

GSleigh said:


> I enjoy the respect from lads to be honest. Appreciating the hard work..
> 
> When in clubs and stuff they seem to be pretty respectfull to the big guys  LOL.
> 
> I originally did it cause i was so skinny and hated my self.. Now enjoy the feeling from self improvement i guess


x2, this is my only input to this thread but i was like you to slimcut,

i dont really see the link between lifting weights and making your acne worse, if you manage it better then your skin shouldnt change....unless your taking roids of course

and thats from experience mate... as someone else has said....you have 2 choices, be a machine and bald or be skinny and bald..i know what i would rather be.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

corbuk said:


> that's one unlucky fcker.
> 
> Can still try tho.





vlb said:


> x2, this is my only input to this thread but i was like you to slimcut,
> 
> i dont really see the link between lifting weights and making your acne worse, if you manage it better then your skin shouldnt change....unless your taking roids of course
> 
> and thats from experience mate... as someone else has said....you have 2 choices, be a machine and bald or be skinny and bald..i know what i would rather be.


Good post, however, I believe physical activity can have an affect on skin condition.

Sweat getting pressed against the skin can bring out spots. Also, regradless of gear BBing can interfear with hormone levels. Whether it be an increase due to heavy lifting or a decrease due to overtraing - which I honestly believe is what's happening here - along with a sh1t diet.


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Man I love lifting weights been doign it sicne i was 14 even when I quit bodybuilidng i.e..bulkign and heavy lifts I still done weights

I love the feelign of doing a heavy set of deadlifts or military press

Problem is I KNOW THIS SHT MAKES MY ACNE WORSE AND WILL MAKE ME BALD QUICKER ESPECIALLY WHEN I PUT ****LOADS OF FOOD AND CALORIES DOWN MY THROAT EACH DAY

that is the problem

I AM A FITNESS FANATIC---though i never overtrain max 2-3 WORKOUTS PER WEEK 20MINS TO 1 HOUR PLUS 1-3 CARDIO OR SOCCER...USUALLY 3 DAYS AT LEAST REST PER WEEK SOMETIEMS MORE

I SHOULD REPHRASE AS

WOULD YOU BULK UP TO GET BIGGER IF YOU KNEW THAT WHEN YOU BULK UP YOUR BODY GOES INTO HORMONAL OVERDIRVE AND EXSABERATES YOUR ALREADY BAD ACNE AND WILL ACCELARETE YOUR EALY SIGNS OF BALDING


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

invisiblekid said:


> Good post, however, I believe physical activity can have an affect on skin condition.
> 
> Sweat getting pressed against the skin can bring out spots. Also, regradless of gear BBing can interfear with hormone levels. Whether it be an increase due to heavy lifting or a decrease due to overtraing - which I honestly believe is what's happening here - along with a sh1t diet.


i cant disagree with the hormonal thing but speaking from experience my acne didnt get worse because of BB'ing, the thing is you never know what is aggrivating it, you think you have a handle on it then boom it breaks out again.

personally found steamrooms to help a massive amount.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Who gives a f*ck what anyone else would do?

Make your own decision and do it.

If you broke your neck 5 years ago, would you be bodybuilding now?

If you broke your arm so bad you couldn't train for 18 months and had to start from scratch again, would you?

Don't answer either, because *i *don't give a f*ck what you would do. Those were *my* choices, *i* made *my* decisions because *i *evaluated what was more important to *me*, and *i *went ahead and did what* i *wanted to do.

I didn't care what other usernames on an internet forum thought, because they're not me!


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Man up, i had surgery on my gooch 4 weeks ago and im back in the gym back into my routine. Stength has dropped but just gotta continue because i want to not because i have to.

Make your choice and stop wasting everyones time.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

slimcut said:


> Problem is I KNOW THIS SHT MAKES MY ACNE WORSE AND WILL MAKE ME BALD QUICKER ESPECIALLY WHEN I PUT ****LOADS OF FOOD AND CALORIES DOWN MY THROAT EACH DAY
> 
> that is the problem


Quit fookin eating burgers and chips for cals kid.


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

andysutils said:


> Quit fookin eating burgers and chips for cals kid.


Im gonna stik my neck on the line and say it was excess carbs and sugars that were root of all evil

Think u can bulk low carb without any sugars?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

slimcut said:


> Think u can bulk low carb without any sugars?


Yup!


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

when i start i was a spotty 11 stone goon

now im 17stone10 and your achne will go with treatment, cant say i had it bad but i know its surely treatable.

like WRT says - men from the boys. Bodybuilding aint a hobby its a lifestyle


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

andysutils said:


> Yup!


ya burgers are cool

I doen a lot of research on this and hair loss and acne can be linked to insulin issues...to much blood sugar, insulin sensitivty problems etc...

I know insulin is meant to be good for building muscle..some bodybuilders even inject it


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

DaveI said:


> like WRT says - men from the boys. Bodybuilding aint a hobby its a lifestyle


haha you know the irony..when I was young i looked so boyish and young and hated it at and was willign to be big and manly at any cost

BUT

since loosing my hair I'm all like man I wish I was still a kid with long hair

And also I noticed the younger chicsk were digging my older but still boyish looks like leo di caprio etc...looks about a 12 year old 40 year old lol

AND though man mayeb I should stay looking liek a boy then I get all the hot jail bait chicks?

But thats when I had hair

boysih, skinny, long hair...gets hot jail bait girls

boysih, skinny, bald....gets crackheads


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

russforever said:


> Man up, i had surgery on my gooch 4 weeks ago and im back in the gym back into my routine. Stength has dropped but just gotta continue because i want to not because i have to.
> 
> Make your choice and stop wasting everyones time.


WTF is a "gooch"???


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I read the first 3 pages and couldn't be ar5ed to read any more.

Anything interesting happened or is the OP still a suicidal, bald, skinny, spotty wreck?

This stuff is so old!

I have spots always have done i enjoy popping them so its ok with me.

My dad is bald therefore i will be soon (probably) and i don't care.

I was very skinny now i'm the chap who used to be very skinny and hopefully someday i will be the big bloke.

We'll see!


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Squeeeze said:


> WTF is a "gooch"???


the bit between ur bum hole and balls, the tube that runs under :tongue:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

slimcut. try synthol. you just inject into your muscles and it makes them huge  dont even have to work out! check out the vids on youtube


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Man up and deal with what you have you girl, get your ar$e to the gym and stop whinging on the internet.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

People who bitch and moan aint guna get no were


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

*WUM*


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Tell ya what mate why dont you bang a piccy up of yourself on here and we'll tell you how bad it is! Your probley just stressin over nothin!


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

*Post a pic of your self on here.*

*
*

*
Inject synthol , into your muscle's *

*
*

*
Now post another pic.*

*
*

*
Simples.*


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

*+*










*=*










Notice they both bald.... :whistling: , This could be you i you want it, take it.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Mate, I am acne prone to and its triggered by things I eat. So I can't drink milk, eat cheese or have whey shakes like others have in their diets. I had to work around this.

I also have keloid scarring on my chest, which is raised, red and untreatable and has grown since I started training.

Its going to be there anyway so It may aswell be on a half decent body.


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Mate, I am acne prone to and its triggered by things I eat. So I can't drink milk, eat cheese or have whey shakes like others have in their diets. I had to work around this.
> 
> I also have keloid scarring on my chest, which is raised, red and untreatable and has grown since I started training.
> 
> Its going to be there anyway so It may aswell be on a half decent body.


Really..I figured that cheese and milk were bad and when I cut them out things slightly improved

I was hoping whey was ok because I been using that as a protien source...

Do you just eat meat?

What else do you eat?

DO you avoid wheat and sugar? What you do for carbs?

Mind posting your diet?

cheers


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

put it this way my back has been nearly as bad as this since 13/14 years old










Sp, Im not talking about a couple of fukin zits

Now ask yourself how would you respond to my questions..

Its no fukin joke..its painful , its sore it ruiend my youth

And now im going to be a ungly bald fuker for my adulthodd

Fuk it give me the rope


----------



## Al Kerseltzer (May 5, 2008)

slimcut said:


> Man I love lifting weights been doign it sicne i was 14 even when I quit bodybuilidng i.e..bulkign and heavy lifts I still done weights
> 
> I love the feelign of doing a heavy set of deadlifts or military press
> 
> ...


i had to stop bulking up cos it gave me a pimple on my bottom. i nearly quit the bodybuilding lifestyle because of it but it turned out to be be just a lil old in growin hair... now im back pumping iron and getting all buff and muscley again. chicks are gonna go crazy for me. would you like a training partner?


----------



## Al Kerseltzer (May 5, 2008)

rustie83 said:


> Lol who are you to call him sad and pathetic? Get a grip your even worse than him!!


whaaaaat? the anguish caused by my pimple was far more serious than this. dont even go there mate...


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Al Kerseltzer said:


> whaaaaat? the anguish caused by my pimple was far more serious than this. dont even go there mate...


look at above photo nobhead


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

slimcut said:


> Really..I figured that cheese and milk were bad and when I cut them out things slightly improved
> 
> I was hoping whey was ok because I been using that as a protien source...
> 
> ...


Only sugars I really have is Dextrose PWO. And alot of the time I just used oats instead. Sugar is known to be a trigger in some people.

You might have a dairy allergy, or slight intolerance. Its a biggy in terms of that, you're not alone.

Whey Isolate is very low in lactose, which is often what peope are allergic to. But its still a by-product of cheese and therefore dairy so if you have an intolerance (like I do) it will still make you break out.

I don't really avoid wheat, my carbs consist of wholemeal bread, basmati rice and the odd spud.

As for my PWO shake I use EAAs mixed with a carb source (either dextrose or oats) and some juice to mask the taste. Works fine.

Meat wise, chicken, turkey/turkey mince, extra lean beef mince burgers (once or twice a week). Mix them with soup sauces and rice n sh1t. Those would make up my meals during the day.

Usually have an omelette for brekky with wholemeal toast. Use 5 eggs (but only 1-2 yokes). Some people have an allergy to eggs aswell mate, but you can't avoid everything.

Cut thing out your diet bit by bit and gauge your reaction.

Caffine is another one mate. For me anyway. Cut out the fizzy drinks and tea/coffee.

Hope this helps.


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Only sugars I really have is Dextrose PWO. And alot of the time I just used oats instead. Sugar is known to be a trigger in some people.
> 
> You might have a dairy allergy, or slight intolerance. Its a biggy in terms of that, you're not alone.
> 
> ...


ok cool thanks for that


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

Is that a pic of your back above?


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

ArZo said:


> Is that a pic of your back above?


equivelant....

I found on google

But yeh mines was as bad if not worse during my peak bulking period 2-3 years ago

SInce I quit it is about 50-75% as bad as that pic..less active spots/boils/cysts but a lot of deep red and purple scars still remain..shouldve topped myslef years ago really..im just a fukin lasughin stock now...lifes as goood as over anyway


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok, lets make this simple for those with acne.

Milk of magnesia applied directly to the acne and let dry............problem solved.


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Ok, lets make this simple for those with acne.
> 
> Milk of magnesia applied directly to the acne and let dry............problem solved.


did u even look at photo

u think I havent tried every thing in the book and been at docs, chineese medicen docs (spend 1000's), acupuncture, herbal remedies,antibiotics, cremas, pills, potions, fasts, cleanses, enemas, all kinds of sht...fukin everything...barre accutane..even though I was prescrbied

None of you who have even had anthing liek I posted dont know **** about cystic acne and how fuked up it is

Like milk of magnesia gonna fukin cure it..no offense dude..I may as well put goats fukin cum on my spots....and some sheep poo on my balding scalp


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

why are you on a bodybuilding forum? all your questions are about acne and hair loss


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> why are you on a bodybuilding forum? all your questions are about acne and hair loss


because not only am I an acne now balding fuk

I am a skinny runt

And I like working out and getting big

Now as in point of thread

I really just dotn fukin now,,,I may as well be dead

I hate having acne

I hate going bald

I hate being a skinny ****

yes I sound like a girl....whatever..its just sht

last couple years have been 1st time I been not focusing on bodybuilding and even though my hair loss halted and acne improved I really miss it and enjoy beign stronger and bigger

But then I get days when I look in mirror and go FUK ME!! whats the point..!! why work and eat so hard when I look liek a fukin freak show!! so much effort needed to lift weights and workout but your in the middle of a deadlift looking in the mirror and all this testosterone is surgin gthorugh your veins and you see these big spots on your jaw and then your **** hair and how fuk u look and you just scream and fukin smash your whole house up...this is what happens./...then I go through spells when I quit and I hate being so fukin skinny...

Ma as well be a big msucley freak show I guess?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

slimcut said:


> did u even look at photo
> 
> u think I havent tried every thing in the book and been at docs, chineese medicen docs (spend 1000's), acupuncture, herbal remedies,antibiotics, cremas, pills, potions, fasts, cleanses, enemas, all kinds of sht...fukin everything...barre accutane..even though I was prescrbied
> 
> ...


*HOW ABOUT YOU SHOW SOME PEOPLE A BIT OF RESPECT FOR A START........*


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

Why didn't you try the Accutane? Seems by far the best option?
















I've had a few bits of cosmetic surgery. The money is worth it if its ruining your happiness.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> *HOW ABOUT YOU SHOW SOME PEOPLE A BIT OF RESPECT FOR A START........*


i agree!!

All you do is post stupid threads about how worthless different aspects of your life are! FFS man stop moaning and do something about all the complaints yo have. On the previous page someone tried to give you genuine help and you threw it back in his face. Nothing you ever post is BB related, from 'what do you prefer, jeans or trackies' to your other pointless threads. If you offer something worth having and show people respect, in turn you'll get treated better and no doubt you will be given help and support to overcome all the things your hung up on, but firstly your attitude has to change imo.


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

dongrammar said:


> Why didn't you try the Accutane? Seems by far the best option?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for 3 reasons

1. It has been reported to casue depression and suicidal thoughts...not that I need any more help with that

2. It has been showntoo dry out skin and possibly lead to hair loss...also something I don't need

3. I have read off many storied were people took it..got results..then 6-18months later acne was just as bad and had to retake the course again..

I have tried everything in this world barre accutane...I even fasted for months and doen colon and liver cleanses and crazy vegetable and fruit and water diets etc..etc..even high dose vitamins....I really do not beleive accutane can be somethign so special comapred to all else I have tried and think the risks aren't worth it

So, again why post the thread..well man sometimes life is just sht and u wnat to rant...I do wnat muscle..I do want to not be skinny..I do wnat my old sky high libido back..which is long gone.....but man I feel so freaking ugly and sik..its hard to be motivated...


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> i agree!!
> 
> All you do is post stupid threads about how worthless different aspects of your life are! FFS man stop moaning and do something about all the complaints yo have. On the previous page someone tried to give you genuine help and you threw it back in his face. Nothing you ever post is BB related, from 'what do you prefer, jeans or trackies' to your other pointless threads. If you offer something worth having and show people respect, in turn you'll get treated better and no doubt you will be given help and support to overcome all the things your hung up on, but firstly your attitude has to change imo.


I post bodybuildign questions in the appropriate sections....

Ok i was harsh on the guy...but if he knew what I knew its liek saying to someone with cancer..here its ok take this paracetamol you'll be fine


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

you dont want to be skinny! Me and others gave you advice on a diet thread, but you complained the carbs were too high. Man up and crack on, stop moaning and focus all your energy into changing the things you hate!!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

slimcut said:


> I post bodybuildign questions in the appropriate sections....
> 
> Ok i was harsh on the guy...but if he knew what I knew its liek saying to someone with cancer..here its ok take this paracetamol you'll be fine


Im sorry the logic behind this scenario is so flawed its not worthy of a response in all honesty


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

Mate don't let scare stories stop you using something that will almost definitely cure you.

The hair loss is something you're gonna have to deal with eventually. The spots have an easy cure.


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> Im sorry the logic behind this scenario is so flawed its not worthy of a response in all honesty


yes because you dotn appreciate either what it is liek to have cystci boilds bustign puss and blood all over your back sicne 13 years old either

So i dotn expect you to understadn or ahve any logic to this scenario I guess only guys worth commenting in this thread are people who have had simialr problems to me and are involved in bodybuildng

But that isnt many, thoguh I have had some sound words and pm's from these members..thanks


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

dongrammar said:


> Mate don't let scare stories stop you using something that will almost definitely cure you.
> 
> The hair loss is something you're gonna have to deal with eventually. The spots have an easy cure.


Well I was offered it at 16 and went back last month and he recommended me it again..I was given a blood check and told too come back in 2 weks times to get it prescribed..I never went they made another appointmetn for me in 3 weeks

But I dunno man, I'm already at the verge of suicidal and if its gonna fuk my hair up faster fuk knows?

tbh I reckon ill be dead by end of year thats why I just **** about on forums and what not cuase life is over..this is as excitign as it gets....ive fukin had it like...fuk this man


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

And mate honestly I know how you feel.

I have a massive birth mark that covers most of my left arm and chest. It was the bane of my life for years, didn't wanna do swimming at school, embarrassed to wear teeshirts, made me really hate myself. What I would have given to just have acne instead!! Infact i'd gladly go take accutane if it meant I didn't have my birthmark.

Anyway I tried laser surgery and it didn't work. Felt like **** so I got it tattooed over when I turned 19. It's not perfect but it's pretty good and a whole lot better than before. I'm still a bit self conscious but I can deal with that. I don't even really like tattoos but that was my only option.

When life gives you lemons.. say **** the lemons and bail!


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

slimcut said:


> Well I was offered it at 16 and went back last month and he recommended me it again..I was given a blood check and told too come back in 2 weks times to get it prescribed..I never went they made another appointmetn for me in 3 weeks
> 
> But I dunno man, I'm already at the verge of suicidal and if its gonna fuk my hair up faster fuk knows?
> 
> tbh I reckon ill be dead by end of year thats why I just **** about on forums and what not cuase life is over..this is as excitign as it gets....ive fukin had it like...fuk this man


Lets just get on the Accutane and deal with the spots and being skinny problem. Try various options and diets to save your hair.. at worst you can pony up the money for surgery..


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

dongrammar said:


> Lets just get on the Accutane and deal with the spots and being skinny problem. Try various options and diets to save your hair.. at worst you can pony up the money for surgery..


You know man,,,,if it werent for the chances of hair loss which has really took the biscuit for me..I was never gonna top myself over just acne.....i would give the accutane a shot...if i got depressed real bad id quit

But some member I was pming with has already mentioned his hair has thinned since being on it and hes only 17...so that is just another example which puts me right off it..if i got hair loss its not gona come back when i quit unlike depression might lift

Given the choice Id rather have horrendous acne and hair than be bald and have no acne....

However before I started to loose my hiar I was obvioulsy just disgusted with the acne and it ruined my life...but now putting it into perspective with going bald it may have been sore and painful but at least no one ever saw it...except the odd ones on my face which never got out of control thankfully

In saying that its all crazy because if you loose a limb u gonna be like well id rather be bald and haev acne and still have all my limbs etc....but in reality u can only deal with how things are in your life at the very present moment...

I know I moan and seem like aright cnt dissmiissing everyones advice...sorry for this.... I guess Im just mentally screwed right now,,no one can help me here...I just feel fuked up...


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

I mean when i went to uni..I never pulled one bird or had one night out or anythign....i jekred off to porn every day for 5hrs some nights....that was all i done..that was my life ****ing and studying and gym....for fukin what...I got big and eat loads so I could get more horny so I could waaank more?....while every young fuker was out socialsing drinking, meeting birds etc..etc..what was I doing I was fukin eating and ****in....nwo im just another old bald fuk....

I did for a short spell get birds on a holiday but man now Im heading towards being an old 30's bald ugly fuk who has a whole past of rage and anger and frustration....and no expereicen of anything....except fukin waankin..prob the biggest waanker in the whole of mankind history...

I wouldnt even want a bird,...I just want to fuk them college girls I never got cahcne to but do they want an old balding ugly fuk...nope...and now wot the fukin irony is i wnaked my dik so much it fukin broke rite now...so even if I got birds I coudlnt do sht....yet I used to ahve 5hr hardons and be a pure horny beast..but I had to kill my testosterone levels to fix my skin and hair...btu fuk my dik..manlife is just fuked..nothing too look forwar to now...fuk this sht..i cant beleiv ei wasted my exsitence putting effort and dedciatin and hard work into studying and working out and eating...for no fun results...except for fact I could **** 5hrs per night...woopidty fukin doo..now I cant even ****..ive seen so much pron nothign gets me hard....

So much RAGE you woudl not believe....


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

http://mensfashion.about.com/od/goominghair/ss/buzzcuts_6.htm

??


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

slimcut said:


> You know man,,,,if it werent for the chances of hair loss which has really took the biscuit for me..I was never gonna top myself over just acne.....i would give the accutane a shot...if i got depressed real bad id quit
> 
> But some member I was pming with has already mentioned his hair has thinned since being on it and hes only 17...so that is just another example which puts me right off it..if i got hair loss its not gona come back when i quit unlike depression might lift
> 
> ...


I dunno man I think you're making a bigger deal of the hairloss than it really is. My best mate at uni was bald and he shagged more birds than anyone i've ever met. They were all gorgeous, infact he had his choice of just about anyone in manchester. And he had a massive nose lol.

He was built pretty well and dressed great. The girls absolutely loved him.


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

dongrammar said:


> http://mensfashion.about.com/od/goominghair/ss/buzzcuts_6.htm
> 
> ??


FOr sure..if I looked good buzzed I wouldnt moan...fact is I looked liek a reatrd with short hairstyle...now as for buzzed I do liek liek the boy from the goonies..actuallly look retarded..at least my hair used to hide half my head...

skulls got all big lumps and preturding bit at back and stufff...and forehaed is huge and face is long..so buzz isnt even an option...

I told yáll about time I buzzed it and type of reactions I got

Soz man...thanks for hearign me out and advice..i really am jus screwed


----------



## Propper Joss (Aug 22, 2009)

Have you been tested for an over-growth of candida albicans? York test laboritories do food intolerance testing, you should look into this.

Could you post up a detailed break-down of your diet, also what toiletries you use, and finally what cleaning products are used in your home. There are a number of former sufferers of ME, in my aquaintance, who once listed cystic acne among their many ailments, and no longer suffer from it as a result of change in diet and lifestyle.

You need to be positive about finding a solution, rather than looking for sympathy. All the sympathy and understanding and "there there darling" in the world, are going to do bugger all to fix the acne.


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Propper Joss said:


> Have you been tested for an over-growth of candida albicans? York test laboritories do food intolerance testing, you should look into this.
> 
> Could you post up a detailed break-down of your diet, also what toiletries you use, and finally what cleaning products are used in your home. There are a number of former sufferers of ME, in my aquaintance, who once listed cystic acne among their many ailments, and no longer suffer from it as a result of change in diet and lifestyle.
> 
> You need to be positive about finding a solution, rather than looking for sympathy. All the sympathy and understanding and "there there darling" in the world, are going to do bugger all to fix the acne.


Man thats what I got really into at one stage and I think I did because I always had an itchy ass and stuff no lies lol....like always...

I found a lot of info on the net about this and this is were i got into healthy diets and colon cleanses and liver cleanses and fasts and enemas

I tried all this stuff for like 6 months..and ended up back at like 118lbs...and although a lot of my acne improved hugely I was feelign weak and ill...and I dotn get itchy **** etc..any more and as much white stuff on my tongue etc...

As for diet I was really eating loads of wheat and milk and tuna, protein shakes and that was my main foods.....

Since learnign about candida and diet and acne etc...I have tried to eat more healthy but foudn I wasnt gaining weight so started to eat a bit more crap...

My diet now is mainly:

whey protein

oatmeal

tuna

sardines

eggs

meat

olive oil

Occasionaly some milk, juice, bread, sugar, junk food pizzas etc...once in a while

As for bodybuildign..wehn i do stuff liek heavy deadlifting..within 2-4 days I break out in huge boils and I know it is the exercise when I do light weights I dont get much reaction but if I do rall heavy squats or deadlifts etc..within a few days or sooner I get huge boils on my back


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

slimcut said:


> FOr sure..if I looked good buzzed I wouldnt moan...fact is I looked liek a reatrd with short hairstyle...now as for buzzed I do liek liek the boy from the goonies..actuallly look retarded..at least my hair used to hide half my head...
> 
> skulls got all big lumps and preturding bit at back and stufff...and forehaed is huge and face is long..so buzz isnt even an option...
> 
> ...


Your face will change loads if you bulk up to a decent size. Of course being skinny with a buzzcut is a bad idea. And before you say it 160 isn't what I mean by decent size, that's still boy proportions


----------



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

Roac****ane is a miracle for some and a nightmate for others. As you know I would strongly advise you from using it in your mental state. I was a little depressed with acne, when I got on roaccutane it got 10x worse (you also have an initial break out). My acne came right back.

Get yourself tested for allergies.


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

And **** man my mate had loads of scars on his head from getting bottled, fighting etc. Never stopped him


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

dongrammar said:


> And **** man my mate had loads of scars on his head from getting bottled, fighting etc. Never stopped him


lol you do see some right ugly scary and scarred lookin gufkers on the streets...I guess Id be one of them

DIfference is it isnt my personality..i was alwasy just ladi back and a joker and not into fighting BUT ANGRY cause acne etc..

Funny cause i had my head shaved liek I said peopl esaid I looked like smackhead, convict, rapist etc...and was in this pub and as I walked out of the bog this Geordie bloke shouted you look like and idiot..

And I was like huh?

how?

And eh was like you just fukin do dikhead...etc..kept going on at me and wanting to fight me and his bird held him back..Id never even seen the guy before in the pub

I think he reckoned I was up for a dash and into fighintg cause the way I looked

Also I walked past this olderish couple on the street at night...and as I approached to wlak past them the man grabbed his wife tightly beside her and quickly pulled to the other side of the pavement away from me as if I was gonna rob them...

Also I wnet into the newsagents to buy a bottle of juice and the indian manager worker dude kept lookign at me and he comes out his cashdesk all the way to bacl of shop asking me what im doing and he dosent want trouble

WTF!!

Im just a fukin student with a degree

AND people think Im a smackhead rapist serial killer

I really dont need this image


----------



## Al Kerseltzer (May 5, 2008)

slimcut said:


> look at above photo nobhead


there isnt any photo above, and no need to be abusive...


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Falcone said:


> Roac****ane is a miracle for some and a nightmate for others. As you know I would strongly advise you from using it in your mental state. I was a little depressed with acne, when I got on roaccutane it got 10x worse (you also have an initial break out). My acne came right back.
> 
> Get yourself tested for allergies.


your acen came back when you quit accutane?


----------



## Propper Joss (Aug 22, 2009)

slimcut said:


> Man thats what I got really into at one stage and I think I did because I always had an itchy ass and stuff no lies lol....like always...
> 
> I found a lot of info on the net about this and this is were i got into healthy diets and colon cleanses and liver cleanses and fasts and enemas
> 
> ...


I think the heavy training is giving you a testosterone boost, and because of some hormonal imbalance, this is giving you more acne. For the time being I would focus on cv fitness.

Juice =bad

Milk= bad

grains= bad

fruit= bad

Red meat = bad

Tuna= bad (high mercury content)

Yeast- superbad

Sugar- ultra bad

No stimulants

It can take a long time, but getting your candida levels sorted will really help.

PM me and I'll see if I can put you in touch with some people who know this subject better.

Things like olive leaf extract and oregano extract and grapefruit seed extract may help. Get plenty of glutamine in your diet and take some good bacteria.

http://www.biocare.co.uk/templates/product.aspx?ProductGuid=20030&GroupGuid=63

This may be a good starting point. Go and see an expert though.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey slim, I was only trying to help, I didnt read all the threads, I am into natural healing and was just trying to help out.

Perhaps someone else that has a problem with acne might benefit from my words?

Sometimes in life, it is not all about "YOU", but others.

Many things can be cured with just home remedies like the original listerine for athletes foot of fungus problems.........


----------



## Al Kerseltzer (May 5, 2008)

slimcut said:


> for 3 reasons
> 
> 1. It has been reported to casue depression and suicidal thoughts...not that I need any more help with that
> 
> ...


have you tried dog sh1t? i read in a newspaper article that rubbing dog sh1t on your spots dries them up and they disappear. might be worth a try:beer:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey Slimcut -

A bit confused as to what the real issue is here? Your poll seems to be an attempt to get people to say 'actually no, bodybuilding is not worth the effort' based on what information you have provided so your conscience can rest easy... yet you go on and on about spots, fat gain and baldness.

Baldness is just a fact of life sweetie - and if hereditary, you need to accept that it's gonna happen sooner rather than later. Gaining fat and getting spots are both something YOU can DO SOMTHING ABOUT. The choice is yours, you can either sit in your internet warrior armchair, whinging and moaning about how [email protected] everything is or you can face it head on, and succeed. I know which one I'd rather do.

From a girlies point of view, we don't like men who bitch and moan about every little thing. Women want a man, who can, regardless of how others might perceive him, regardless of how much hair he has or if he has a few spots, we want a man that is confident, capable and willing.

You need to get out of that armchair and make some positive changes in your life, threads like this, serve no purpose, not to you or anyone else 

ONLY YOU CAN FIGURE OUT WHETHER BB'ING IS FOR YOU. EVERYONE IS DIFFERENT, BE AN INDIVIDUAL.

Peace x


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh, slim, your diet needs work.


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

What did you really expect walking around at an ill weight weight with no hair lol? I'd have thought the same thing.

I'm absolutely certain you'd be able to find a way of looking great with short hair if you had a great body. People have been doing it for years. Like I said before your face will change a **** load, it's not like you'll end up with a pinhead on a massive body.

It's not exactly rare losing your hair in your twenties. You're just gonna have to find a new look and forget about your old style. Short hair looks good when you're not skinny.


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

BabyYoYo said:


> Hey Slimcut -
> 
> A bit confused as to what the real issue is here? Your poll seems to be an attempt to get people to say 'actually no, bodybuilding is not worth the effort' based on what information you have provided so your conscience can rest easy... yet you go on and on about spots, fat gain and baldness.
> 
> ...


its ture the whole thread was pointless

I was just feelin crap and having a rant..still am

thing Is I am helpless to fix teh situation but only accept it..adn that is the major problem

I could change being skinny

I joped time would change having acne

Now I cant change sht problems but have to learn to accpet them or die basically

accept bad acne, scarring and baldness


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

dongrammar said:


> What did you really expect walking around at an ill weight weight with no hair lol? I'd have thought the same thing.
> 
> I'm absolutely certain you'd be able to find a way of looking great with short hair if you had a great body. People have been doing it for years. Like I said before your face will change a **** load, it's not like you'll end up with a pinhead on a massive body.
> 
> It's not exactly rare losing your hair in your twenties. You're just gonna have to find a new look and forget about your old style. Short hair looks good when you're not skinny.


yeh for sure..my face was a lot different at 160lbs compared to when I had it shaved at 135-140lbs whatever?

But still the acne scarring and acne etc..makes me look scary bald


----------



## Mugatu (May 6, 2009)

I used to get quite bad acne on my forehead... tried every remedy and treatment imaginable, but I just couldnt stop them from appearing (acne wasn't in high numbers, but they were massive bright red buggers..!)

One day I got sick of buying all these expensive facial washes and soaps, and just used plain warm water to wash my face. My acne then started to dissapear... and has not returned since. I soon realised that it was all the chemical crap I was 'treating' it with that was making it worse. CLEAN WATER FTW.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

slimcut said:


> its ture the whole thread was pointless
> 
> I was just feelin crap and having a rant..still am
> 
> ...


*It's not quite as cut and dry as that - if it's really getting you down, go to your doctor. They'll sort you with some meds for your acne. You could probably request plastic surgery on your scarring through the NHS if it is seriously causing problems in your life... And hey, fill in a HS1 form and you might be able to get prescription wigs on the NHS too! *

*
*

*
You need to man up, accept you only have one life and make the best of it!*

*
*

*
* :thumbup1:

*
*


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

slimcut said:


> yeh for sure..my face was a lot different at 160lbs compared to when I had it shaved at 135-140lbs whatever?
> 
> But still the acne scarring and acne etc..makes me look scary bald


Like I said get on the accutane and see how it goes. Problem solved


----------



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

dongrammar said:


> Like I said get on the accutane and see how it goes. Problem solved


Accutane doesn't = problem solved for everyone mate. It gave me clear skin for about 4 months and made me horribly depressed.

I really wouldn't advise someone with a tendency towards depression to take it. Especially if they are seemingly going through a bad time with it at the moment.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

slimcut said:


> Now I cant change sht problems but have to learn to accpet them or die basically


Why can't you change them? Get motivated ffs, do whatever it takes! Who are your inspirations in life? Like I said, make the best of what you have, at the end of the day no one is perfect.

You never know you might like being a baldie, either that or wear a toupee pmsl! It could be worse mate you could be a pi$$ smelling ginger (don't tell me you are:lol As for acne scars, get some moisturiser and get on a sunbed I heard that reduces scarring. Now get up, stop festering away like a recluse, stop feeling sorry for yourself and do something with your life. Know the feeling though mate had a few rough months myself


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> The choice is yours, you can either sit in your internet warrior armchair, whinging and moaning about how [email protected] everything is or *you can face it head on, and succeed*. I know which one I'd rather do.


+1 Totally agree with this.

Everybody has misfortune, problems, disadvantages and woes. Everybody. It is just that sometimes you do not see them as people are good at covering up there problems and putting on a good show. Some people have scars either on the outside or on the inside from their experiences.

One of the challenges in life is to identify which things you can do something about, and what things you cannot. The things you can do something about are often things that you can do a lot about if you really put your mind to it. Most people never step outside their comfort zone IMO. When you do put your mind to something and really work as if the future of humanity depends on your success, you will be surprised what you can achieve.

Start by spending time on something like bodybuilding and work really hard and tenaciously at that. Once you start to make positive changes in your life, you may start to notice that it has a snowballing effect where you gather momentum and confidence which spill out into other aspects of your life. Success breeds success. Quite soon you will find that the problems you once thought were massive threats to your future, are really quite trivial. You will have bigger and more pressing matters to deal with, and more important potentials to realise.

Oh don't wait either. There is a perfect time to act. That perfect time is now.

J


----------



## Al Kerseltzer (May 5, 2008)

slimcut said:


> its *ture* the whole thread was pointless
> 
> I was just feelin crap and having a rant..still am
> 
> ...


not to mention the dyslexia!!!


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Hey slim, I was only trying to help, I didnt read all the threads, I am into natural healing and was just trying to help out.
> 
> Perhaps someone else that has a problem with acne might benefit from my words?
> 
> ...


Hacks you really don't need to explain yourself to this guy, he seems intent on rubbing people up the wrong way imo.

Slim Hacks is one of the most respected members on UKM you would see this if you checked out his top 10 rep points!

Your response to him should have been "Thankyou, but i've tried this and it didn't work".

I don't think this forum is the right place for you, you say that you want to train but won't because of your acne, someone suggests accutane you say it will make you bald.

Suck it up!!!

Here are your options

Train = get big, look good, be spotty, go bald

Don't train = be small, be ugly, be spotty, go bald

Take accutane = lose spots, go bald

Dont take accutane = be spotty, go bald

Train and take accutane = get big, look good, lose the spots, go bald.

Its that simple


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

it is not a quick process, I start off very thin at 6ft tall and all of 10st but I have persisted even when I have had bad times like serious injuries not caused from training..

I am at present weighing 16st 8lbs and this is with having a total break from the gym and all the usual food I throw down my neck, when I get back into the gym after my honeymoon I will get back on track and usually weigh about the 18st mark..

I just needed a good break but all I will say it takes commitment and drive but I wouldn't have it any other way..you just have to keep going and if you want it bad you will get to where you want to be...

Ps.. I started going bald and now I shave it all off and I feel a lot cleaner and could never have hair again..believe me..

I used to suffer from acne really bad but like someone else said I just clena my face with good old fashioned water...

if I was to use any cleanser make sure it is a natural one...non of the chemical ones they damaged my skin worse,

try a few sunbed sessions not too many it may help..


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Cheese said:


> Suck it up!!!
> 
> Here are your options
> 
> ...


pretty much sums it up




musclemorpheus said:


> it is not a quick process, I start off very thin at 6ft tall and all of 10st but I have persisted even when I have had bad times like serious injuries not caused from training..
> 
> I am at present weighing 16st 8lbs and this is with having a total break from the gym and all the usual food I throw down my neck, when I get back into the gym after my honeymoon I will get back on track and usually weigh about the 18st mark..
> 
> ...


Thats cool but I decided I dont want to be huge anymore....Still Id liek to be 1.5-2 stone heavier? So still hard wrok though


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Also I found a great exmple of my hair and big forehead

This guys top half of head is something I can relate too: though hes meant to be good looking

From










Too










he git ugly


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

slimcut said:


> Also I found a great exmple of my hair and big forehead
> 
> This guys top half of head is something I can relate too: though hes meant to be good looking
> 
> ...


If thats the actor Chris Klein then...fck me he's changed from since his drinking problem.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

slimcut said:


> Put yourself in this situation and tell me if you would feel motivated/bothered to follow the bodybuilding lifestyle...
> 
> You have bad cystic acne...worsened by weights and bulk diets...
> 
> ...


Bodybuilding it's a hobby/ obsession... if certain diets don't work for you... change them. As for acne, try bio oils and natural acne tablets, instead those that have side effects.

Being a hard gainer too, I now adapted and know to what ticks off my body to grow. If your diet is perfect, and eat everything you need... and think of food just purely as fuel you will put bulk on.

With me, i can bulk up this days when i want to, but after a while dont want to eat so much, so loose a bit.

As far as feeling that you might not like what you see in the mirror, i guess we just all have to work with what we got.

Keeping healthy and exercising should be part of living condition of every human being. Cant function properly otherwise.

And if you gain fat more than you gaining muscle from your diets, rethink your diet, or mail me what your diet is

Nik


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

I would buy a bullet and rent a gun lol


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> I would buy a bullet and rent a gun lol


nah, chance you might just blow half your face off, much easier diving headfirst off a very high building :thumbup1:


----------



## Reece_Lang (Jul 27, 2010)

I'M A Spotty 10 Stone Teenager But That Dunt Stop Me Wanting To Go Gym And Bulk Up, My Appearence Dunt Effect How I Train, Yeah Ive Just Started But My Skinnyness Makes Me Wanna Train 10 Times Harder Till I Cant Go Nomore Then Train That Little Extra Ino Gaining Muscle Isnt A Quick Proccess It Takes Years Of Dedication, If I Made Excuses Every Few Weeks Cause I **** See Any Gains Then Id Never Get Big And Id Stay 10 Stone And Unhappy, So Just Train Eat Sleep Then Same Again


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

Definately


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

WRT said:


> This is what seperates the men from the boys my friend. Everyones body is different, you just have to adapt to your needs.


This.

Men.

Boys.

You decide.


----------



## boro_stu (Aug 24, 2010)

Man up baldy...


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh poor me, please feel sorry for me


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

Accutane and Finasteride mate


----------



## Keen (Apr 29, 2010)

Shave your head, baldness will be less noticeable.

Get on accutane.

Start bulking.

Man up.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

boro_stu said:


> Man up baldy...





hendrix said:


> Oh poor me, please feel sorry for me





Ash_87 said:


> Accutane and Finasteride mate





Keen said:


> Shave your head, baldness will be less noticeable.
> 
> Get on accutane.
> 
> ...


Don't you lot realise this thread is over 1 year old and the OP is banned anyway? :whistling:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

F.M.J said:


> Don't you lot realise this thread is over 1 year old and the OP is banned anyway? :whistling:


ha ha probably topped himself by now.........


----------



## Keen (Apr 29, 2010)

F.M.J said:


> Don't you lot realise this thread is over 1 year old and the OP is banned anyway? :whistling:


Ha, never noticed, someone bumped it.


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

> Why even bother bodybuilding?


Because you enjoy it??

I can't be ****d to read 18 problem pages but if you don't enjoy it then don't do it! Quite simple really.

Its not about how others see you. Its not about being Mr Olympia. Its not about a failing hairline! Some folk do this as they love and do it for themselves. Pure and simple.


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

F.M.J said:


> Don't you lot realise this thread is over 1 year old and the OP is banned anyway? :whistling:


Doh!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I was about to recommend a shotgun to the face, but then saw he was banned 

Always happens when I come up with the *good* advice..


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

So your telling me your baldness is stopping you from going the gym :/


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

What a great but old thread!!!


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

geeby112 said:


> So your telling me your baldness is stopping you from going the gym :/


It seems it was four years ago when the thread was started....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

slimcut said:


> Ok I dont expect everyone to read every post
> 
> I started weights at 14 cause I was skinny at school and ahte dit...never gained **** as I never knew about ''diets'' at 18 I was only 118lbs mate..so you can imagine
> 
> ...


You can get hair removed from the back of ur head if u have some and transplanted back on ur hairline at the front! It costs but u just go for what u can afford each time I guess, they have amazing techno these days....but for the record....women love a bald head, holds hands up including me! So take ya beanie off and go bald and proud or get the transplant


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

to crush lesser men :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh it's old lol....damn I need to check dates as well as read title


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

why even bother?

why bother with anything lol


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

i only go to the gym to stare at the fit women


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

slimcut said:


> True..I was working out and bulkign up even when the cysts on my back were turning into triple headed monster boils..And I still went to the gym busted out 100kg squats..and stuff 5000kcal of **** down my throat
> 
> MPB has hit me hard..I dunno why...it really has...
> 
> ...


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

simple really as before I trained I was unfit and a fat git ready for a heart attack probably...

now I fit into shirts etc proper and I definitely look a lot younger with the weight off..

For me training is a way of life I just get up and go without fail and plan to as long as my health allows me to


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

im receding yeh it bothered me at first but now i shave it and i get quite bad spots on my back but never stopped me from getting where i want to be


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Gives me more to look at when I'm masturbating in the mirror


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

slimcut said:


> Put yourself in this situation and tell me if you would feel motivated/bothered to follow the bodybuilding lifestyle...
> 
> You have bad cystic acne...worsened by weights and bulk diets...
> 
> ...


I have these exact same problems,im 6.5 with a stupidly quick motabolism...id lose weight eating that many calories...im also going bald but that aint the end of the world...stop making excuses and do what you have to do.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

i think it depends if you enjoy it.i do it because i love training.to lift weights if you dont enjoy it is boring and a chore.


----------

